# Powerhead



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a new 90gal. tank and I am looking to buy a powerhead for it. I have never had one before, so I don't know what kind to get or what size to get. Any suggestions?

Also, I know what their purpose is and what they do for the fish, but how much do they BENEFIT the fish?


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

You want at least a 1000gph power head. imo, anything from 1000-2000 should be fine. The purpose of a power head is mostly to exercise your fish. They're not completely essential but they keep the fish active and healthier since they're getting exercise. Some people also use them to push all the fish waste into a corner but it only works if you have sand and you'd need a few ph's to do that. If you buy one, make sure you leave a dead-zone for the fish to rest. They gotta sleep sometime...

Good luck


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

"If you buy one, make sure you leave a dead-zone for the fish to rest. They gotta sleep sometime..."

How do you create a dead zone??
Also, right now I am looking at a Hydor Koralia 750 that is supposed to be big enough for my tank. I have a 90 gal. What do you think?


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

750 is ok as well... If the power-head is in the center of the right-hand glass then it will be pushing water left. Since it's in the middle there's no place for the fish to rest since there's current everywhere. With a 750 gph power-head, I don't think it will push water all the way across your tank so I don't think it matters for you. There's a pinned link somewhere here... I'll see if I can find it for you

Here you go Clicky


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------

